# Cycling training program?



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm just getting back into cycling. I need to lose some serious weight. My long term cycling goals (aside from riding for fun) are:

1.) Drop 50-75 lbs and see where I'm at

2.) Increase baseline fitness level and aerobic ability from "corpse" to "not bad"

3.) In May, 2017 I'm planning on doing the Assault on Marion ride, which, as I'm sure many of you know, is the qualifier for:

4.) May 2018: Assault on Mt. Mitchell. I always wanted to do this ride but never got to it when I was younger. 


So, I like long miles, I like to climb (at least I used to) and I like to suffer. 

*
I'm looking for any training resources that would help me in reaching these goals. I need a plan. Thanks in advance.*


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Google will take you to a myriad of plans. 

Zwift has built in plans. TrainerRoad has built in plans. 

Lots of paid cycling coaches have plans. 

Lots of unpaid internet people have plans. 

At this point, you don't need a plan other than eat less and ride more. When you've done that to the extent that you no longer see any improvements, then a plan would be something to worry about a bit more.

But even then that plan might consist of ride easy a few days, do some threshold stuff one day, do some vo2 stuff another day, and try to find a fast group ride. Which you could start now. But, honestly, it really isn't going to change your progression at this point any more than simply riding and losing weight.


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

pedalbiker said:


> Google will take you to a myriad of plans.
> 
> Zwift has built in plans. TrainerRoad has built in plans.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and I know you are right, losing weight is the primary goal at the moment, I just figure with 20 months to plan, I might as well also be training in a way that is effective for Mt. Mitchell. I will look at some of the things you mentioned.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I recommend you formulate your own training plan.

Grab a book such as Thomas Chapple's "Base Building for Cyclists". You don't need specialized race training; you need a BASE of mileage. Classify yourself as a Beginner or Intermediate, and follow the recommendations in the book.

The next best tool is a TRAINING DIARY. Even if you don't keep detailed records in it, keeping a diary will keep you honest and on track because you'll hate seeing blank pages of skipped workouts. Even if you just record mileage/time, and a letter grade for how the ride went, you'll be fulfilled. In your case, recording bodyweight on a regular basis, and maybe some diet details, will be a motivating factor.

One of the most fun parts of training is creating a program, implementing it, sticking to it, and observing the results.

If you go this route, report back to us after Assault on Marion and tell us how well you performed.


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

Peter P. said:


> I recommend you formulate your own training plan.
> 
> Grab a book such as Thomas Chapple's "Base Building for Cyclists". You don't need specialized race training; you need a BASE of mileage. Classify yourself as a Beginner or Intermediate, and follow the recommendations in the book.
> 
> ...


I just bought the book based on your recommendation. Good advice. Will do. 

Thanks, 

Josh


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

Peter P., if you happen to see this, I clicked on the link to your blog and was reading about your efforts to keep Hubbard Park presentable. During my browsing I found references to someone name "Len" who apparently deliberately blocks trails with fallen tree branches. I looked around a bit but couldn't find the beginning of this story. Do you have any more information about "Len" and his motivations? Also, I accidentally bought a copy the book you suggested from a non-prime listing on Amazon, so it is taking a ridiculously long time to get here. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Although biking helps losing weight, the bulk of the weight loss effort comes from a disciplined well planned diet. The hardest part is actually developing a diet that you can live with and one that provides you with all the right nutrients you need to feel decent.

I've found the app myfitnesspal to help me keep track of my calories and has a large library of food data that you can draw upon. It's a bit tedious at first, but after a while, you will be able to roughly tell how many calories are in the meals you eat and won't rely on the app as much.

Keep in mind the goals your trying to achieve is not easy but achievable. Its probably taken you several years to get to that weight and will take a while to lose it. The first weeks will suck on a diet until you get used to the eating habits and it becomes more of a lifestyle. Given that you are losing weight, you will be always at a caloric deficit which means you will always feel a bit hungry. Try to set realistic goals on your weight loss. I've found that losing about 1-2lbs a week as being realistic enough to not drive me crazy.

As to your riding goals, I'd say just go out and ride. Try to get out several times a week and try not to lump all your cycling hours into one large weekend ride. Better to do 3 rides that are 2 hours rather than 1 ride that's 6 hours.

Once you start to feel like your hitting a plateau in your riding progression, then think about doing some structured training program.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Judgment said:


> 3.) In May, 2017 I'm planning on doing the Assault on Marion ride, which, as I'm sure many of you know, is the qualifier for:
> 
> 4.) May 2018: Assault on Mt. Mitchell. I always wanted to do this ride but never got to it when I was younger.


I think you can just sign up for Assault on Mt. Mitchell. I don't think there is a "qualifier" - other than the willingness to pay $135.

FWIW, I would just signup for Assault on Mt. Mitchell for next May. Planning two years out is too far for a "fun" event. If you like it in 2017, do it again in 2018 - maybe with some improvement goal in mind.


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

Red90 said:


> Although biking helps losing weight, the bulk of the weight loss effort comes from a disciplined well planned diet. The hardest part is actually developing a diet that you can live with and one that provides you with all the right nutrients you need to feel decent.
> 
> I've found the app myfitnesspal to help me keep track of my calories and has a large library of food data that you can draw upon. It's a bit tedious at first, but after a while, you will be able to roughly tell how many calories are in the meals you eat and won't rely on the app as much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

crit_boy said:


> I think you can just sign up for Assault on Mt. Mitchell. I don't think there is a "qualifier" - other than the willingness to pay $135.
> 
> FWIW, I would just signup for Assault on Mt. Mitchell for next May. Planning two years out is too far for a "fun" event. If you like it in 2017, do it again in 2018 - maybe with some improvement goal in mind.


It used to be that you had to do Marion first to be invited to do Mitchell the following season, but someone else also said that was no longer the case. I guess we'll see what happens Oct. 15th.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

A Doctors blessing, sensible diet and a lot of base training miles to start. It takes time to change and time to build basic fitness.


----------

